# accused of driving under the influence



## lisa f (Jun 20, 2016)

I woke up this morning to find my lyft account deactivated. At first I thought something was wrong with the app then I checked my emails. I was floored when I read that my account was deactivated due to someone accusing me of driving under the influence. I have tried to contact them several times requesting more info but have yet to get a response. I can't imagine someone making up such a serious accusation. I am so angry right now. How can they just send you an email and not talk to you? I don't understand. My rating was 4.9. Wtf?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Dashcam......


----------



## Tncluber (Sep 6, 2015)

I had the same. No deactivation though.

Been deactivated before though. Took 3 months to get back on.

And my rating was near perfect with 3k rides at the time.


----------



## SuckA (May 4, 2016)

Realistically, this happens all the time, how often is it true/accurate?
Probably 50/50.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

I'll 2nd Bart's comment... Dashcam


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

SuckA said:


> Realistically, this happens all the time, how often is it true/accurate?
> Probably 50/50.


I really doubt 50 percent of the reports the driver is driving impaired. Maybe sleep deprived but not alcohol or drugs. Most drivers can't be THAT stupid. But driving sleep deprived would also carry a lot of same symptoms as driving under influence (and just as dangerous) so maybe some of these reports are not all vindictive but a valid argument.


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

You should look at the Lyft Facebook page. People come on there all the time *****ing about their drivers. Lyft responds with send us a PM and that's it. Rider wins without driver being asked about it.


----------



## Daniel Harbin (Sep 23, 2015)

In Vegas half the pax are feeling pretty good and under the influence. One girl I picked up from a bar asked me if I wanted to go to another bar with her, of course I said no. At least one of us has to be sober enough to drive.


----------



## SuckA (May 4, 2016)

Daniel Harbin said:


> In Vegas half the pax are feeling pretty good and under the influence. One girl I picked up from a bar asked me if I wanted to go to another bar with her, of course I said no. At least one of us has to be sober enough to drive.


This^ has happened to me several times in Lincoln Park. I laugh every time, think about it, how desperate are you to throw yourself at a complete stranger.


----------



## Daniel Harbin (Sep 23, 2015)

Hmmm, what are saying I'm not desirable? LOL. She was pretty wasted.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Dashcam......


Dashcam and tell Lyft if PAX was concerned she should have contacted Law Enforcement, and you've never been pulled over or ticketed.


----------



## lisa f (Jun 20, 2016)

Thanks for all the feedback. I still haven't heard one word from lyft. Obviously don't care about their drivers. And yes...I now will have a dashcam. I still drive for uber. Would somebody just say that to try and get out of paying? I really am shocked that people are sp evil. I didn't work alot last week so it wasn't me being tored. I had no symptoms of anything. I nust think they must be evil people.


----------



## lisa f (Jun 20, 2016)

Sorry excuse my fat finger mistakes. Lol


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

When something was broken in my childhood home, my dad always said: "one of the kids did it".

College "kids" think it's funny to rate their driver a 1*, they like messing with the "establishment" especially if you present as an authority figure and kill their buzz about not smoking in the car, not eating in the car, etc.

This might be a new iteration of the same ol' same ol' crying wolf. 

I hardly ever turn the app on anymore, every time I do I'm sorry I did it.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

lisa f said:


> Sorry excuse my fat finger mistakes. Lol


This won't happen when the self drifing Ubers/Lyfts are out there... None of us will be driving then either


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Manotas said:


> This won't happen when the self drifing Ubers/Lyfts are out there... None of us will be driving then either


We'll be paid $10 to clean puke out of the driverless cars.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

JimS said:


> We'll be paid $10 to clean puke out of the driverless cars.


Law seems to demand an operable steering wheel; forget driverless taxi apps with that

Pax gonna jack them all come first weekend, and drive em into trees

Don't believe me? Last night I saw drunks in long beach HITTING EACH OTHER WITH A TRUCK FOR FUN. By mutual consent!!!! Heck they took TURNS.

....and that was a slow night


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

California can invent anything. It's takes the rest of the country to civilize it.


----------



## lisa f (Jun 20, 2016)

Hitting each other with trucks??? And they call the south ********...lol. That's nust stupid... Anyway I have tried calling and emailing still with no response. Just wondering tncluber why did they not deactivate you if they " take this allegation seriously"? And when you were deactivated for 3 months did they ever talk to you? How can they just send me an email saying I'm deactivated and no courtesy of actually talking to me if they are " investigating". What are you investigating? I can't get any info from these people. I think it's bs and I'm being treated like crap. I was a good driver with a clean nice car. I was giving out lyft cards to get more riders cuz uber is more popular here. They don't xare about their drivers.


----------



## Uberbrethren (Feb 25, 2016)

lisa f said:


> Thanks for all the feedback. I still haven't heard one word from lyft. Obviously don't care about their drivers. And yes...I now will have a dashcam. I still drive for uber. Would somebody just say that to try and get out of paying? I really am shocked that people are sp evil. I didn't work alot last week so it wasn't me being tored. I had no symptoms of anything. I nust think they must be evil people.


Hi Lisa, They have a critical response line - did a quick search and it is *855-865-9553*. I would call and say that this is a critical situation and that you would like it escalated and addressed as soon as possible. Be respectful of their time and quick to get off the phone, but definitely let them know that you don't like being held hostage by false accusations, especially when it attacks your integrity. Best,


----------



## lisa f (Jun 20, 2016)

Tried that already. I've called like three times. They don't care.


----------



## lisa f (Jun 20, 2016)

Thanks for the advice though. Lyft is doing half off rides here so it's hurting my uber driving. Can't get many uber rides this week.


----------



## Uberbrethren (Feb 25, 2016)

lisa f said:


> Tried that already. I've called like three times. They don't care.


Hi Lisa, Maybe call a local reporter and get the story in the media. Simply tell the reporter the truth and he or she will get a response from Lyft. It's worth a shot. Simply get an email address of a local reporter and forward one of your emails to Lyft that described the incident. Hope you get reinstated soon!


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Oh, right! 

The only responses to get read will be TO THAT EMAIL..

As to the allegations, look for the last weekly feedback summary under comments 

Once found, attack it. Or if you had a long huge ride after which your rating dropped, ask sarcastically if it just so happens somebody like that person wanted a refund?


----------



## lisa f (Jun 20, 2016)

My account was restored. No call or email explaining anything. They should have at least given me that. Now I am worried about picking people up that could say anything with no regard in how it affects me personally but I will continue to drive...for now.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Dash camera!


----------



## thomas1955 (Jan 2, 2016)

Get a lawyer, file lawsuit, get a settlement ! Then use the monies to find a real job.


----------



## casino777 (Jul 2, 2016)

lisa f said:


> My account was restored. No call or email explaining anything. They should have at least given me that. Now I am worried about picking people up that could say anything with no regard in how it affects me personally but I will continue to drive...for now.


Lyft seems quick to believe any. Story a pax gives them and pax seem to hate on drivers because either there having a bad day or they realize you give a bad grade to a driver they will get a discount or not pay anything. It's annoying and some of these pax need a good punch in the face for there BS stories.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> Dash camera!


That's Uber strategy... still CAN have your back with Lyft, BUT that's assuming they tell you the precise allegation and who levelled them/for when - which they generally DO NOT.

Furthermore, the main nuisance/loss is downtime --- which won't get any shorter exchanging back n forth with "someone", who may well only be assigned to your response/query some 5 days later, and will then take maybe 2 days per reply...

The most reliable Lyft strategy seems to be DOWNRATING & HARSHLY COMMENTING ---ANY--- PAX WHO ARE THE LEAST BIT MOODY OR COMPLAINY

Also, call them intoxicated and/or probable scammers EACH TIME.

----------

PS how's dash cam gonna cover you for "car/driver reeked of alcohol/weed/meth/etc"??? And the turn-around time on complaints doesn't usually give you a chance to get a doctor-issued and witnessed drug/alcohol test that would actually have any relevance towards the complaint date... Although feel free to offer to do one.

Strangely, you're more likely to pass with flying colours if guilty as charged, and to fail despite being legitimately clean and cold sober at time of complaint...

Howzzat,you might ask? Well, drinking beer on off days in moderation is 100% legal, and alcohol tests might pick that up, but are absolutely useless for clearing you about being sober a week ago.... Most cold, flu, and sinus meds trigger an inconclusive or false positive for meth (while actual methheads will test clean after just 48 hours). If that wasn't enough, working with certain random household chemicals can trigger utterly weird results (example: bizarre weak false positive/inconclusove for benzos that, at best guess, MAY have been caused by applying flea treatments to household's pet cats...that or an antibiotic)

And even poppy seed on your bagel (don't even ask about poppyseed sweet cakes!) can and WILL trigger false positives for heroin/opiates.

That's even been before we get into how MOST of America's most-prescribed, fully legitimate medications are amphetamines (weight loss, ADHD), opiates (all prescription pain pills), or benzodiazepines/closely related to them (sleep, anxiety, nervous stress, muscle relaxants, etc etc etc).... Just about any script that isn't an antibiotic will 100% show up on a common drug test, and AS A STREET NARCOTIC not as the specific pharmaceutical in question

If you got monthly doctor appointments of any kind, chances are you can't POSSIBLY be exonerated by drug test - a doctor's note may eventually knock you false positive down to "inconclusive", but will NOT give you a clean and solid "PASS" that shoots down the accusation...

FUN STUFF KIDS.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Adieu said:


> That's Uber strategy... still CAN have your back with Lyft, BUT that's assuming they tell you the precise allegation and who levelled them/for when - which they generally DO NOT.
> 
> Furthermore, the main nuisance/loss is downtime --- which won't get any shorter exchanging back n forth with "someone", who may well only be assigned to your response/query some 5 days later, and will then take maybe 2 days per reply...
> 
> ...


I agree with you.
Proper procedure for any workplace after an incident (ESPECIALLY INVOLVING DRIVING) is to immediately send the employer/contractor out for a drug screening
I'm not saying any TNC follows proper procedure in July 2016. But unfortunately an incident will eventually happen and their day in court is coming. If you have proper documentation and dash camera footage from your accused timeframe of incident......
You could be one of the first witnesses and then possibly a medium settlement after any families that lost a life settlement.

Eventually a rider will CORRECTLY accuse a driver of drug/alcohol use. And if the TNC reinstated the driver a few weeks later without any initial testing or investigation......
Then that same driver uses drugs/alcohol again and causes a fatal accident, or commits a sexual assault, etc.......
Major legal liability for the TNC company that employeed and reinstated them. And YOU'RE testimony and current evidence would be greatly helpful of the TNC 2016 policies and negligence in the matter.

Get a Lawyer at that point, and wait until after the trial and the victims family gets a settlement to push for your losses. You don't want to be "_that guy"_ trying to get money before the deceased family!

*Save your emails and dash camera footage!*


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> I agree with you.
> Proper procedure for any workplace after an incident (ESPECIALLY INVOLVING DRIVING) is to immediately send the employer/contractor out for a drug screening
> I'm not saying any TNC will follow proper procedure in July 2016. But their day in court is coming. And if you have proper documentation and dash camera footage from the accused timeframe of incident......
> You could be one of the first witnesses and medium settlement behind any families that lost a life.
> ...


at least with booze it's a clear-cut case... legally prescribed Pharmaceuticals though? unless it's buried somewhere in the terms and conditions fine print, I haven't seen any instruction from Uber or Lyft concerning legitimate use.... unless they prove impaired driving which is hard without a legal limit, literally millions of Californians might just be legally driving stoned. and far as most TNC drivers likely believe, as long as you're legal to drive at all , you can legally drive for Uber and Lyft... After all, we don't have commercial licensee's lowered DUI thresholds! And not like anybody actually reads the TOS, which regardless are just contract obligations,not laws with criminal liabilities.

And as you all surely know, there's plenty of far gnarlier meds than dubious-medical mj....

Probably plenty of U/L drivers tripping along on legitimately prescribed antipsychotic, and god knows how many who pop an Ambient to sleep - with zero clue about Z-drug halflives and length of impairment (OVER a dozen hours!)....


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Adieu said:


> at least with booze it's a clear-cut case... legally prescribed Pharmaceuticals though? unless it's buried somewhere in the terms and conditions fine print, I haven't seen any instruction from Uber or Lyft concerning legitimate use.... unless they prove impaired driving which is hard without a legal limit, literally millions of Californians might just be legally driving stoned. and far as most TNC drivers likely believe, as long as you're legal to drive at all , you can legally drive for Uber and Lyft... After all, we don't have commercial licensee's lowered DUI thresholds! And not like anybody actually reads the TOS, which regardless are just contract obligations,not laws with criminal liabilities.
> 
> And as you all surely know, there's plenty of far gnarlier meds than dubious-medical mj....
> 
> Probably plenty of U/L drivers tripping along on legitimately prescribed antipsychotic, and god knows how many who pop an Ambient to sleep - with zero clue about Z-drug halflives and length of impairment (OVER a dozen hours!)....


https://uberpeople.net/threads/prescription-drugs.77160/
Prescription drugs are treated no different by Law Enforcement. If your poor driving abilities causes probable cause for a stop and FST (Field Sobriety Test). And you fail that FST, you get a "Driving While Impaired", which carries the same legal penalties as alcohol.

Prescription drugs have warnings:

From the doctor
From the pharmacist
In the included paperwork
On the bottle
If they are NOT yours, you have even more charges coming for illegal possession and use.

Even if they are normal over the counter medications, you still have the same problems if you fail a FST


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Adieu said:


> PS how's dash cam gonna cover you for "car/driver reeked of alcohol/weed/meth/etc"???


I missed this.

Don't let your camera loop record over footage every 2-15 minutes. Turn that setting OFF. You should be recording the entire shift you drove and saving the files for a few days or weeks.
Then when an accusation comes, you can quickly offer the TNC footage. I do this for every incident and they never ask for the tape and believe my side of the dispute. That is the value of a dash camera, I've never been close to deactivated.

Now you can offer them the entire days footage to prove your driving was safe and normal. No running lights or crossing the lines. And all your conversations were normal, no slurred speech or inappropriate conversations.


----------



## Harold Busby (Jul 22, 2016)

What was this? Now only the thing is, you have to sought it now. Otherwise it can be a great issue.


----------



## Bowzer (Feb 6, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Oh, right!
> 
> The only responses to get read will be TO THAT EMAIL..
> 
> ...


This happened to me on Friday. I am new driver, and hitting the 50 hours needed to meet the guaranteed payout has been difficult due to other commitments like doctor's appointments and apartment repair visits. So I had been sleeping like four hours a night, and was no doubt drowsy. I have been trying to figure who could have made the allegations. I don't see comments in the weekly feedback summary. Is that an Uber thing? I drive for Lyft.


----------



## Bowzer (Feb 6, 2017)

lisa f said:


> My account was restored. No call or email explaining anything. They should have at least given me that. Now I am worried about picking people up that could say anything with no regard in how it affects me personally but I will continue to drive...for now.


How long did it take to get restored? I was counting on the guaranteed payout, but if it's going to be awhile I will sign up for Uber to make some money now. Thanks.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

From now on,Smoke your Liquor before you drive.
Use Everclear.Higher concentration less odor.
Students also have used alcohol ****** and enemas to avoid detection by scent . . . .
Just fire up that Liquor bong between trips . . .


----------



## Christ (Oct 20, 2015)

Does Same happened to my friend he never got activated again


----------

